# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Das Glück liegt in den Genen - zumindest teilweise

## Pinguin

*Genforschung

*Anna van Ommen meint *hier*, man sollte mehr auf Positives fokussieren. Dem kann man wohl nur zustimmen.

*"Kein Geist ist in Ordnung, dem der Sinn für Humor fehlt"
*(Samuel Coleridge)

----------

